# [V] Grand Theft Auto V Collectors Edition



## Daumentroll (30. September 2013)

Hallo,
ich verkaufe jeweils eine XBOX und eine PS3 Version von der GTA V Collectors Edition.
Beide noch OVP. Wer Interesse hat, PN an mich


----------

